
The V Programming Language - gtirloni
https://github.com/vlang/v
======
detaro
some previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20250990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20250990)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20229632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20229632)

------
AdrienLemaire
I didn't know about V, thanks for sharing it!

It's quite interesting, especially the support for Android and iOS later this
year. Looks like a 1-man project, with 152 contributors. I didn't know about
Alexander Medvednikov, is there some link about his history and how he got
that much traction for this language?

------
bondon
I saw this some time ago... it is... bugged as hell. The premise is
interesting, but it seems very veeery early to say anything.

